# #15?



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Can Melo get 15 over Chris Anderson? Should he?

Does he want it? Anybody know?


----------



## ulanshad (Jun 21, 2003)

Melo already has it: http://www.nba.com/nuggets/roster/


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I am sure Mel asked politely LOL :laugh:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I heard that Anderson asked him to pay $15,000 for it. I don't know if he ever did or not, and that may not be true for all I know.


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Wait till Melo drives to the hoop*

in practice and Chris smacks the ball to the bleachers that will
teach him to ask for his number 15.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Right...I'm starting to have a suspicion that you are actually Chris Andersen himself.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Right...I'm starting to have a suspicion that you are actually Chris Andersen himself.


i am starting to think that too..


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Right...I'm starting to have a suspicion that you are actually Chris Andersen himself.


Same haha.


----------

